# X-Box live question



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

My son wants an x-box live subscription for christmas. I looked on eBay and you can buy a 12 month one for £25~. Apparently though all the sellers send you is a photocopy of the card. Not sure why but its easy to see a lot of them have high feedback rating with very few negatives. Is this a decent way to get Xbox live or is there a better way (cheaper would be good!).


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

considering if you go into game, a full 12 month membership is £39.99, buying it off ebay or other places with good feedback will surely save you some money. its also not something you can stick under a christmas tree (the photocopy that is). personally, i pay £4.99 direct debit every month, which is fine for me as i couldnt be bothered to fork it all out at once... imo you wont find ones any cheaper, unless people you know are selling an unused one as they need money near christmas.

Dom


----------



## Dan_V6 (Feb 21, 2007)

i paid approx £25 off ebay, it worked a treat. It depends if you want to give him the card or a piece of paper with the code on....


----------



## HiJack (Dec 9, 2009)

Buying cards from eBay is fine, I've done it in the past, failing that if you don;t want to take the risk pop along to your local GAME they normally sell 12 month subscriptions as well.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I was asking the same thing a couple of weeks back:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=142878

My 1 month trial runs out this weekend so I'm going onto ebay now to buy a 12 month subscription.


----------

